# Dumpy is growing his furs back!!!!!



## bunnyman666 (Dec 14, 2014)

Mummers and I finally got to him. Dumpy is growing his furs back. He isn't pretty yet, and since he is SOOOOOOOO ANCIENT- he will probably never be pretty again. But I will be able to not see Dumpy's thick skull like I did. His head was sooooo scratchy with no furs.

:hugsquish:


----------



## Channahs (Dec 14, 2014)

IT's Be colds! Good that hims grows it backs. Some bunnies likes dem short furs, and some bunnies don't. Is goods that hims knows most important bunny opinionz.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Dec 14, 2014)

I think Dumpy says he will only grow a bit more fur. Mummers and I wants his fur long. If he gets back into a band, he won't have any cred with short furs!!!! Dumpy used to be so pretty...

We need to start a protest!!!! Make up signs and have your humans take pix and post them here!!!!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Dec 14, 2014)

Never mind Dumpy's double chin, but his fur is growing back:


----------



## Channahs (Dec 14, 2014)

My mums just cuts hers shorters. Hers was long and covers mines head when she holds me. Sometimes gets in mines mouf. Now is on her arm humps and we likes it now.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Dec 14, 2014)

Dumpy used to tell a story about his x when she had bleached blonde furs. He hads a bunny named Anastasia who tried eating her straw-like fur. Dumpy's x sounds like a not nice person unlike Mummers. I would have munched her straw fur and peed on her if I mets her.


----------

